# shopping?



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

When I started I thought it was all about fishing. I didn't know a significant part of this is shopping! So, will be at bass pro tomorrow. What do I need to be sure I own?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Just buy the store. That will do it for you.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish I had invested in a prepaid marriage counsellor/divorce attorney.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are not married yet be sure to include a fishing clause in the prenuptial.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

BPS rewards card


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Their strike king polarized sun glasses are nice $22 and there as nice as any brand! I like these lures















Rooster tails are good but usually smaller fish, you have to use a decent ball bearing swivel with the inline spinners or your line will twist up really bad. My two cents, well Basshunter suggested three of these lures to me! Two bass over 18 inches this year so I guess they work. Could be the kayak I purchased this year just got me to some really less pressured areas to ...


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Shopping at BPS, Cabela's. It is all part of man's therapy. Doesn't mean a damn thing if you need it, just get it, and in several colors while your at it.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

anyone know the names of these lures??


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Mepps black fury, number 3 seems about the right size, northland mimic minnow ( smaller of the two sizes) roadrunner with 3 inch mister twister chartreuse / silver flake attached . Not sure on the crank bait has an orange bottom / small square bill, rattles inside of it. Worm keeper hook with 5 inch zoom worm, worm hook is a jig head has a cork screw you screw the head of the worm in it. Get a floating worm so the jig head holds the head down and the tail floats up! Also boo yah makes some really good spinner baits I like white and chartreuse color for largemouth. A rebel crawl is a good crank to have too.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Everyone needs a original floating minnow in black and silver from Rapala


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bass Pro 3.25" tube. #17 color.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Browse the flashlights and lanterns, they're getting better all the time.


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> Everyone needs a original floating minnow in black and silver from Rapala


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

get a kayak and pick one up for me also! lol


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

also silver/black pop-r and black jitterbug


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

So take a pic of all your bounty, shopping can be almost as much fun as fishing  Every lure looks like it has trophy bass written all over it in the store! Read the reviews on the lures you bought on bass pro shops and cabelas, people have some great tips on how to fish them. Sometimes it's just a twitch here or a jerk there, maybe a hesitation that triggers the strike, most of the time they don't just fish themselves!  Bill Dance has an app has some good techniques.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Come on down to my house and I'll give you a wheelbarrow full of stuff I don't use...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok... here is my damage....


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

nice, looks like my average trip to walmart lol


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a nice haul, now you have to figure out which one to tie on first


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks... now several hundred dollars later I now have lots of stuff... and so far caught 5 8"-12" white bass and 1 5" LMB


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Deazl, do I need to bring my own wheelbarrow??


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

yep, got some learnin' to do but if I don't catch fish, it isn't because I don't have tackle.. have some Youtube to watch and maybe some Dance videos


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I see the #17's....NICE!!
While you're watching Youtube videos, check out how to Texas rig that tube.
I use a 2/0 wide gap hook, and a 1/16th sliding ounce bullet weight.
More specifically, I "Texspose" my hooks and then "skin hook" them afterward. That keeps your tube relatively snag free.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

With all that stuff. KVD look out!!!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I know Texpose but not sure what with skin hook means..?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> Deazl, do I need to bring my own wheelbarrow??


A dumptruck might save you a couple trips

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

First off, Deazl, ill take anything you don't want just tell me when I can drop by and pick out up!

Old Rookie, looks like a good starter trip! Take the DT4 and work the banks at the home pond, I bet you have a banner day!

Mr. A


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr A, deazl offered to me first so anything I don't want I will consider giving you first dibs.. (JK)

Second, thanks for the advice. I might just do that. Come on out if you want to join and show me a few more tips.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> Mr A, deazl offered to me first so anything I don't want I will consider giving you first dibs.. (JK)
> 
> Second, thanks for the advice. I might just do that. Come on out if you want to join and show me a few more tips.


No worries, but of I were you, keep it all, you never know when you might want to us it!

Mr. A


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishing gear is like any other tool, you can never have too many of anything, and even if it is outside ife your expertise you should keep it anyway because you never know when you are going to need it.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Old Rookie said:


> I know Texpose but not sure what with skin hook means..?


After you Texspose the tube, with the hook point laying parallel and against the tube, you just stretch the tube a bit away from the hook point, and just tuck in about 1/8th of an inch of the hook point.
It keeps the tube from snagging, but still easily exposes the hook point when a fish bites on the tube.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I see the #17's....NICE!!
> While you're watching Youtube videos, check out how to Texas rig that tube.
> I use a 2/0 wide gap hook, and a 1/16th sliding ounce bullet weight.
> More specifically, I "Texspose" my hooks and then "skin hook" them afterward. That keeps your tube relatively snag free.


Curious - What color is "17"? I can't find a color code chart online...


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

on my package it just says 17 and doesn't give a description.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a gray, smoke color tube with black and red flakes. Kind of looks like an OSU lure.
I'm not a "this color flakes works" kind of guy. In fact, even overall color I only buy into to some degree.
But there is definitely something about that #17 color....I have many theories, but they're all shitty. They just work.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

You can never go wrong with a Strike King Pro Model One that only dives a foot. Just make sure you replace the hooks with some short shank treble hooks. 

http://www.basspro.com/Strike-King-ProModel-1-1XS-&-3-Series-Crankbaits/product/29848/


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Bubbagon... I am now the proud owner of 10 2/0 wide gap hooks.

the-fisherman... I will note your recommendation. thanks.


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Everything works a little n nothing works a lot.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

foton said:


> Everything works a little n nothing works a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 on that!

Old Rookie, getting the wide gaps was a smart choice. I don't always is them, butt have hell using them more and more as of late!

You're gonna have to sew some know pockets on the vest pretty soon!

Mr. A


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

yep... I have passed the point where I can have it all with me. Have to select (guess) what to take. and, just like my tools at home, half my stuff I don't even know how to use. Need to spend lots of time just fishing and learning...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Old Rookie said:


> yep... I have passed the point where I can have it all with me. Have to select (guess) what to take. and, just like my tools at home, half my stuff I don't even know how to use. Need to spend lots of time just fishing and learning...


That its half the fun man. My wife buys, shoes, clothes, and purses. I buy lures, guns, ammo, camo etc... The only bad thing is I wind up spending more than she does half of the time so I can't complain...

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

